# Newbie



## ShayneThill (Sep 18, 2013)

Hi all, Newbie Shayne here.


----------



## Trixie's Mice (Feb 3, 2013)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

Welcome!


----------



## firstmice (Sep 18, 2013)

Welcome  I'm new too


----------



## andypandy29us (Aug 10, 2012)

hello and welcome


----------



## besty74 (May 26, 2012)

hello and welcome


----------

